# La Rosaleda Spain



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Is there anyone at present staying at La Rosaleda Conil who can help me with the following. 

They have on their web site two sizes of plots described as follows 
double or grande. 

I have a 7m unit . I put out the awning and two sides only of the Safari Room 

Before booking I need to know what size of plot I would need for the above.

Sent them an email and they replied as above Double and Grande but did not send me the plot size


----------



## LandCruiser (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi Patsy,

Know Rosaleda quite well from recent stays - not there at the moment, but wished I was !!

My rig is an 8m tag-axle, with a Smart car on trailer. Fitted easily onto a double, with the full 4.5m awning out as well !!

You'll have no probs. on a double, which is just what it says - two pitches in-line. There's a site plan on the website, as well.

Brian.


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Arrived at Roseleda yesterday in our 7.25m motorhome. First plot that we tried (grande parcel) was very tight and muddy. Couldn't get onto the levelling chocks because the wheels were slipping in the mud (they have had a lot of rain) and no room to take a run at them. Asked for another plot and moved to a bigger, flatter plot (still a single). MH *just* fits on with room for awning (to put up as soon as things dry out!) Not many plots left on the sunny sides, more on the north facing side. A couple of double plots are vacant if you want lots of room but they are more expensive (obviously).
Brian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*La Rosaleda*

La Rosaleda, where is it?

Trev


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: La Rosaleda*



teemyob said:


> La Rosaleda, where is it?
> 
> Trev


Hi Trev,

Had a mail from a friend who is there now and they are now paying for electricity.

Camping Rosalada
Ctra del Pradillo km 1.3
11140 Conil de la Frontera
Cadiz.
Spain
Tel 34 956-44 33 27
Fax 34 956-44 33 85

http://www.campinglarosaleda.com/en/home.php

GPS N36º 17'35.86 W6º 05'44.94

Directions.

From N340 (Algeciras-Cadiz) road take C321 signed Conil de la Frontera in 2km turn right at 4th roundabout site on right 1km. There are a lot of road works in the area so these directions could be out of date.

Large site with marked pitches, some a small but there are a number of double pitches for 12 metre RV's Free WIFI might now be a charge.
The grass pitches are unreliable in the wet.

First class facilities. There were plans to meter the electricity (5&10 amp) for this coming winter. 
Shop on site. Not well stocked in the winter.
Very good reductions for long stays 28 nights or over. 
Excellent restaurant with a very good cheap set menu.
No dogs 15 June - 15 Sept otherwise in separate area Euro 5 per night.
English spoken at the reception, pitches are booked up years in advance for the winter Nov-April.

Conil centre is a 25 min walk. Supermarket in town. Carrefour Hypermarket in Cadiz.

Organised coach trips to Seville, Cadiz & Jerez


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Don 
When you say 5euro per night for a dog in a seperate area is that the June July period or all season.I will be going April to mid June and 5 per night quite a bit. Hope I have misread your posting


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Where*

Thanks Don,

Sounds very nice, bet the weather is not to inclement either. Wishing my life away here wanting to retire!

Trev.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Patsy said:


> Don
> When you say 5euro per night for a dog in a seperate area is that the June July period or all season.I will be going April to mid June and 5 per night quite a bit. Hope I have misread your posting


Hi Patys,

There's no dogs in the high season and it's Euro 5 per night the rest of the year.

There is a seperate area where you camp as well.

Don


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for your reply Don ,Guess who.s not going to Rosaleda now . Its back to the drawing board


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Patsy said:


> Thanks for your reply Don ,Guess who.s not going to Rosaleda now . Its back to the drawing board


Hi Patsy,

There's a site close by that some people have moved to I'll try and get the details for you.

Don


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Rosaleda here I come Rang them and they said that dogs were free during my period April tu June Thank you to everyone who contributed to this posting your views and information were greatly appreciated


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Don Madge said:


> Patsy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your reply Don ,Guess who.s not going to Rosaleda now . Its back to the drawing board
> ...


The site that a lot of people from Rosaleda have moved to is Zahore, about 6 miles from Conil, it is apparantly a lot cheaper, and depending on your stay Electricity usually free.

We stayed two nights on Rosaleda, got bogged down on first pitch, second pitch was right across from a Rooster, who cocked his doodle from Dusk till dawn...used to like it there do not think I will be back charged us 60 Euros for our two nights

regards


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Patsy said:


> Rosaleda here I come Rang them and they said that dogs were free during my period April tu June Thank you to everyone who contributed to this posting your views and information were greatly appreciated


Hi Patsy Glad you got sorted. 

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Patsy,

An after thought.

If you have not already done so I would suggest you e mail the site and get confirmation in writing that dogs are free in the period that you are there.  

If you are there over Easter I think they have a big local carnival that goes on for a few days.  

Don


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Medallionman 

Have sent u a PM. 

We will be in La Ros for 30 days from Feb 8th and will be looking for a sunny hard standing plot for our Nuevo , if they exist or are vacant.
We booked via CCC so maybe plots are allocated to them.

Will any other MHF members be there?

Brian 1


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Don 
They sent me an email shortly after I telephoned them confirming price and more important free dog place However knowing Spain its hardly worth the paper its written on 

No offence meant to our Spainish members as I love the Spainish people and there customs


----------



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

Currently sited at Rosaleda on a double pitch, we paid 340e for 30 days which included a 9mt van, 2 persons, dog and trailer/car. 

Electric is metered for stays over 1 week and charged @ 0.15e per Kw. This can work out expensive during cold spells we have experienced, first week electric costs = 26 euro using electric heating and running the fridge. We are now using gas to reduce these costs. :x  

The double pitch is a nice size, trailer. Smart and awning fit easily with sufficient space to have outside sitting area to enjoy any warm sunshine.  We also have water and gray waste deposal on the pitch which saves a lot of hard work collecting and disposing.  
The pitches are on grass or should I say lack of grass as most are quite bare of the green stuff. Any one planning to stay here I would recommend a few ground sheets pegged out from the road to your van as it gets muddy when it rains.

I’ve only seen 1 hard standing on site, I believe this was paid for by a German motorhomer who visits the site on a regular basis, you can get onto it but in the last 3 weeks it’s never been vacant. 

If you are dog owners like us then you will be segregated to one side of the site, don’t think this will be the worst place for “US undesirables who must take our dogs with us” as we like the position with open views towards the light house and sea. For those that are interested it’s pitch 252. It can get windy in this part of the site as it’s more exposed. 

You can walk your dog around this area and doggy bins are provided. 
There is an open field behind the static homes should you wish to let your dog of the lead but I found it very muddy with lots of rubbish dumping so only visited it once, prefer to go to the beach and enjoy the walk there

Overall, Rosaleda is a nice site, bins emptied regularly, toilets and showers kept very clean and there are plenty of them, we even have 2 blocks in the doggy area. The most annoying thing for me is the card system to raise the barrier it takes the other half 2/4 attempts to get it open……but that’s just a small point. If you require any other info then just post and I will do my best to get you any answers


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Boggy 

Thank you for the info .Just what I was looking for. Will be staying there April,May and part of June Will be our first time on this site and going by the info gained on this Forum we are really looking forward to it. 

Is the dog area out of the way to make you feel isolated. How far distance or time to the beach and the town of Conil.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Boggy 

Thank you for the info .Just what I was looking for. Will be staying there April,May and part of June Will be our first time on this site and going by the info gained on this Forum we are really looking forward to it. 

Is the dog area out of the way to make you feel isolated. How far distance or time to the beach and the town of Conil.


----------

